# Dajk zo Solivarskeho dvora Schh3



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

Yes, another one. I am heartbroken. This was Gracie's first boyfriend. His owner is a very dear friend of mine. He taught us all we know about tracking. He owns a half sister to Gracie also.

Here is what he sent me:

"<span style="color: #6666CC">I lost Dajk today. He had been ill with what appeared to be SIBO, although we tried every test and and then some, the symptoms never really changed. A few days ago his abdomen looked distended so I made an appointment for today at 8AM. On the way to the Vet he became severely distressed and in pain. He was fine earlier and last night. We found that he had several tumours or nodes which had for lack of a better word, gone nonlinear due to lymphoma. My Vet and I understood that we had no choice, any delay was just leaving him in pain. It happened so fast. Looking back, there was really no way to diagnose or treat it. Surgery was never an option. In the end I did not have to make any great decision. I just had to love him, say good-bye and hold him close.

Here is a picture for this fall at age 9 1/2, you are one of the people who were lucky to know Dajk in person and understand how great he was. I was lucky to have him and his love</span>."

This was an amazing dog. He could knock the helper down in a heartbeat but he was so kind and gentle with me.








big boy!!!

In happier times, playing after tracking:









Jumping up into Gracie's crate...









And this past fall, age 9 1/2


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Awww, I'm so sorry, I've met him too. Thought he was stunning! May he rest in peace.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He was Carolina. Did you see him hit the sleeve? Amazing thing to watch.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/gsd/pedigree/407406.html


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

Another good dog friend of mine as well. My dogs all got extra hugs, smiles, and ball playing today.


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

I know Chuck is devastated.. Rest in peace Dajk.. 

I had the pleasure of training with them for a while.. Dajk was a nice dog.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Gorgeous dog and too soon to have lost him at only 9.5 years old.







RIP Dajk.


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

I am so sorry!

So young...

Thank you so much for the pictures -- what a great dog!

Tanya


----------



## SimplySleepie (Apr 28, 2005)

RIP Dajk









I was lucky enough to meet Dajk and Chuck in person as well - beautiful, big boy.

My thoughts are with Chuck....so sad


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

how very sad,( he was a gorgeous boy


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

He was gorgous.. I am so sorry for the loss of what appears to be a talented, sweet boy..


----------



## Dajk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi folks,

I would like to thank everyone for their kind words and thoughts about Dajk. He was wonderful to have as a companion. He had a great life and I am thankful for every day we spent together.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: DajkzoHe had a great life and I am thankful for every day we spent together.


He certainly did.







You know we loved him and you. We'll miss him terribly.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Oh boy... another lovely GSD gone too soon.


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

What a stunning boy! I am so sorry for your loss!
I lost one to lymphoma too several months ago.

Run free at the Bridge handsome Dajk!


----------

